# Bengal cat prices!



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

not sure if this is the right section, but im curious as to how mucha bengal cat could cost me.
Have ben pretty interested, just not seen any for sale, only a bengal cross

Cheers!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> not sure if this is the right section, but im curious as to how mucha bengal cat could cost me.
> Have ben pretty interested, just not seen any for sale, only a bengal cross
> 
> Cheers!!


You need to put this on domestic pets. I believe you will pay about £350 for a Bengal. Put Bengal breeders in the search engine and look up the ones in your area


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Funnily enough I've just got up from the floor after a shock fit having just seen one advertised in our local paper for 500 quid!!! If you wont details just let me know : victory:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

They have gone from 80 - 600 I believe


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd expect to pay about £350 for a brown spotted or marbled pet quality cat on a non-breeding agreement, and up to maybe £1000 for a show/breed quality silver female, all properly registered with GCCF and/or TICA and from good quality pedigrees.


----------



## supersi1980 (Feb 14, 2009)

defo £350-£400 as the wife breeds siamese cats they go for the same money just make sure you got all the right paperwork from the gccf and vacination card
hope this helps 
simon


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bengal Kittens for sale in Wiltshire from Chataya


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

My Female Brown Spotted Bengal cost me £300

i have had her just under 2 years and she is super 
























When we got her


And now 










She is so lovely and simply mad :2thumb:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I soooo love bengals :flrt:

Lees workmate had his two 400 for both but breeder said the patterns werent very good so had them very cheap!!!!

They are stunning cats :flrt:


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

My Fav part is there spotty tummys :flrt:


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

£300 - £400 will get you a GOOD quality, pet quality bengal would be far more if you wanted a breeder or show standard. so really depends on what you want from it , also the foundation cats will also be more expensive f4 and above. having more asian leopard cat in them. a good quality f1 will set you back upto £5000 , as would a asian leopard cat itsself. 

at the other end of the scale you can pickup one from someone without papers for around £100 , but if it has no papers buy it only if both parents are there so you can see what quality they are and you can make an assessment of there temprement.

be warned if buying a older cat or older kitten , they do not rehome well and take a lot of work to get them to trust you ect. and probably not worth any savings you would make. 

you should have no problems finding one , everyone seams to be breeding theese at the moment 

i have bengals and mau's and actually prefer the mau's ,although both are very similar 

good luck in getting your cat , and of course get some pics up when you do : victory:

cheers col


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, im not intending to buy one quite yet, its more a rough assessment to plan ahead, i simply cant afford it right now.
Im needing to build my outdoor enclosures for my tegus/ beardies... as well as refurbing my vivs to a stack, and replacing all of my invertebrates tanks to a single type... all sounds expensive, lol..
Only after thats done can i even contemplate actually buying one at that point.


----------



## CorrineDarren (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi 

I've got a bengal cat.. she's absolutely adorable. I paid £400 as her great grand father is an asian leopard cat.. If you google "gayzette bengals" you can see pics of their very own wild leopard cat.. they are very priviledged breeders.. however up in the north of Scotland.. (near aberdeen) they may be too far to travel !!

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

CorrineDarren said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got a bengal cat.. she's absolutely adorable. I paid £400 as her great grand father is an asian leopard cat.. If you google "gayzette bengals" you can see pics of their very own wild leopard cat.. they are very priviledged breeders.. however up in the north of Scotland.. (near aberdeen) they may be too far to travel !!
> 
> :flrt::flrt:



I found that website a while back and good god their cats are STUNNING !!:gasp:
Also , I live in dundee , so Abderdeenshire isnt too far away lol!!
Now just got to save up ha ...
Fiona


----------

